# Does anyone know about Saekson Janjiras gym in Plano, TX



## Brandon Miller (Mar 26, 2019)

im trying to get into mma and kickboxing. This gym works with my schedule and it seems to be the most elite Thai boxing gym in Texas and one of the best in country. I don’t think they have a grappling background but my hopes are to compete in both mma and kickboxing. Grappling comps too but I don’t think I could afford bjj at the moment or wrestling training while I train at Saekson. Maybe I can find grappling groups who train for drop in fees. What do you guys know about Saekson?


----------



## seasoned (Mar 27, 2019)

I just moved to Texas but I'm sure someone here can help.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Mar 28, 2019)

seasoned said:


> I just moved to Texas but I'm sure someone here can help.


Been here two years now.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 28, 2019)

The world is a big place.  While it is worth asking, it is probably unlikely that someone here has experience with a specific school somewhere.

I suggest you try it out.  Go watch a class, talk to them, take an intro class or three or four, some of that might be offered for free.  Then decide if you like it.

Go do something.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 28, 2019)

I've not had an personal experience with Saekson however I have 2 who train under me (one is an instructor as well) who have visited and got in a training session there. According to them it was good training. Check it out for yourself, lets us know how it goes.


----------



## frank raud (Mar 29, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> im trying to get into mma and kickboxing. This gym works with my schedule and it seems to be the most elite Thai boxing gym in Texas and one of the best in country. I don’t think they have a grappling background but my hopes are to compete in both mma and kickboxing. Grappling comps too but I don’t think I could afford bjj at the moment or wrestling training while I train at Saekson. Maybe I can find grappling groups who train for drop in fees. What do you guys know about Saekson?


  What happened to being a Uchi-Deshi for Kyushinkai karate, and being willing to dedicate your life to it?


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 29, 2019)

frank raud said:


> What happened to being a Uchi-Deshi for Kyushinkai karate, and being willing to dedicate your life to it?


This is exactly why we need the option to be able to like, agree, and funny simultaneously. Isn’t there something these overpaid and underworked moderators can do about this? 

I went with funny because my initial reaction was laughing. It’s like they say on a multiple choice test - go with your initial answer if you can’t decide.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Mar 30, 2019)

Danny T said:


> I've not had an personal experience with Saekson however I have 2 who train under me (one is an instructor as well) who have visited and got in a training session there. According to them it was good training. Check it out for yourself, lets us know how it goes.


Where do you train in Dallas I’m looking for a good gym


----------



## Brandon Miller (Mar 30, 2019)

frank raud said:


> What happened to being a Uchi-Deshi for Kyushinkai karate, and being willing to dedicate your life to it?


Kyokushin was boring. I need grappling  in my life.


----------



## frank raud (Mar 30, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> im trying to get into mma and kickboxing. This gym works with my schedule and it seems to be the most elite Thai boxing gym in Texas and one of the best in country. I don’t think they have a grappling background but my hopes are to compete in both mma and kickboxing. Grappling comps too but I don’t think I could afford bjj at the moment or wrestling training while I train at Saekson. Maybe I can find grappling groups who train for drop in fees. What do you guys know about Saekson?





Brandon Miller said:


> Kyokushin was boring. I need grappling  in my life.


  You need grappling in your life, so you're asking about a Muay Thai club?


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 30, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> Kyokushin was boring. I need grappling  in my life.


Ok well, never mind the overall inconsistencies with your statements.  Your problem is that you have a short attention span.  Maybe you grew up with too many video games, or you might have some kind of attention deficiency disorder.  I dunno.

But you might simply be incompatible with training.  Martial arts are not for everyone.  Maybe you like the IDEA of martial arts, but when it comes down to it, it isn’t a good fit for you.

Find something else to do.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 30, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> Ok well, never mind the overall inconsistencies with your statements.  Your problem is that you have a short attention span.  Maybe you grew up with too many video games, or you might have some kind of attention deficiency disorder.  I dunno.
> 
> But you might simply be incompatible with training.  Martial arts are not for everyone.  Maybe you like the IDEA of martial arts, but when it comes down to it, it isn’t a good fit for you.
> 
> Find something else to do.


I’m not completely disagreeing, but I think you’re taking it a bit too far. 

It’s like dating. It takes a while to find the right one. Many seem like they’ve got potential to be the one for a while, but a few months later they’re not who you thought they were.

I’m pretty sure I’d be bored with a lot of different arts after a while. Sword arts would be cool for a period, but I don’t think I’d be willing to do them exclusively and for a long period of time. I wrestled from 3rd grade throughout high school, then coached it on and off for about 10 years. I loved it, but I don’t think I’d stick with a grappling art very long nowadays. I don’t think I’d like a traditional weapons only art like Okinawan kobudo as my sole training, and I think kick-heavy TKD would bore me after a while too.

People do each of those things and others I didn’t mention exclusively. I love training karate and have never been bored with it. We’ve all got our preferences. Some people take longer to figure it out. And then there’s the right art taught by and/or trained alongside the wrong people. That’ll get people too. 

But yeah, it seems like a bit of getting bored after that initial learning curve plateaus and the shiny new toy wearing off effect is at play here too.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 30, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> Where do you train in Dallas I’m looking for a good gym


Brandon, I'm in Louisiana.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 30, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> I need grappling  in my life.


If you are interested in Combat SC or Sanda, you may contact my student Paul Wayne Gerald near Dallas.

Combat Shuai-Chiao Main Page


*Texas Shuai-Chiao Chapters*
​
Instructor: Sifu Paul Wayne Gerald
email: kungfupaul2002@yahoo.com
website: www.texas-shuai-chiao.com


A 3rd degree black belt since 2003, Sifu Paul Wayne Gerald has been actively teaching for over 20 years. The school under Sifu Paul Wayne has held multiple tournaments, workshops, and demonstrations internationally. Active in combative martial arts tournaments, his students competed internationally and placed 1st and 2nd in ACSCA Italy tournament in 2004. Withi his in-depth experience in Martial Arts, Sifu Paul Wayne Gerald has much to offer for Shuai-Chiao enthusiasts: 
   Combat Shuai-Chiao
   San Da (San Shou)
   Chang Tai-Chi

Check out this excellent international demonstration from Sifu Paul Wayne Gerald and his students: 





For more information, please contact Paul Wayne Gerald


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 2, 2019)

I initially ignored this thread since I know nothing about texas, but I'm glad I opened it. I needed a good laugh.


----------

